# upgrade 8.0 to 8.1 problem



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2010)

I use freebsd-update and looks like that was okay but now when I start the system I got a message:

```
/etc/rc.d/sysctl: WARNING: sysctl <<<<<<< does not exist
                         WARNING: sysctl ======  does not exist
                         WARNING: sysctl >>>>>>> does not exist
```

uname -a shows

```
8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

Also when I start the system thewre are disturbing sound in the speakers but when is system on it stopped. Sound in KDE is same as before.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 25, 2010)

Look at the contents of /etc/sysctl.conf.  Check for lines of "<", "=", or ">" characters.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 25, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> Look at the contents of /etc/sysctl.conf.  Check for lines of "<", "=", or ">" characters.



I was to fast with question. Ye, there were something from upgrade.
Thank you.


----------

